# The best way



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

What is the best way to stain or tint the water without changing ph? i allways am getting new wood to do this,but getting tired of it and the wood i got in the tank now keeps my ph exactly were i want it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have used black water extract without my ph being affected. Don't know if others have had this same experience with black water extract.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I read about black water extract and people said it makes the ph go down,is this true ?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

BWE didnt do anything to my parameters, But i wouldnt recommened using it if you are using carbon in your filters. It only lasted a day in my tank before the carbon completly removed it.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

BWE barely affects PH if at all in most cases. If you are trying to color the water, be sure to remove the carbon or it will remove any tanins in the water.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks,i don't use carbon anyways,i am going to give it a try.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> What is the best way to stain or tint the water without changing ph?


 tetra has this product that makes artificial tint well its real but artificial i donno how it works dont ask me but there is such a product by them check it out at
www.tetrafish.com


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

So if I am only using a wet/dry as filtration, BWE will essentually always be in my tank until I do water changes, right?


----------

